

Women and STEM occupations: Retention rates and reasons for leaving - steveklabnik
http://journalistsresource.org/studies/society/gender-society/women-stem-occupations-retention-rates

======
gms
[http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-
science](http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science)

